
Microsoft attacks Google's Windows hack alert - learningbot
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37833146
======
mtgx
Microsoft is often too secretive about security issues. For instance, back in
2014, they had a 19yr old bug that was as dangerous as Heartbleed was
(revealed a few months earlier). But Microsoft kept it under wraps as much as
possible, so nobody really wrote about it.

Same with how they advertise security updates in Windows these days, or how
they include a dozen root certificates in a random update without telling
anyone why or who those root CAs are.

------
learningbot
Just by reading this article, Microsoft come across as extremely slow moving.
I am sure that this bug fix is not a small matter but being secretive about it
is no good.

